# Odd or Not?



## anymouse (Jan 5, 2010)

*Is Christina Ricci Odd or Not?*

see black snake moan.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

She looks like an alien, and not a weird-but-hot one.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Only ones that look like normal humans except with stuff stuck to their noses, foreheads or ears :lol


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

She's hot. Too hot to be human, actually.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

How is this even up for debate? She's perfect man.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

This photo doesn't accurately depict her-she has a really high forehead.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I think she can go either way. I've seen her when she looked shall we say,unusual but with the right lighting,makeup,clothes etc. she can be pretty. This is one of the best pictures of her I've seen.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

kiirby said:


> She's perfect man.


No, she's a girl.


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

I think she's beautiful


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Mercurochrome said:


> No, she's a girl.


Ooh get you with all your realism.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

are we voting on christina ricci or the cat?? *Scratches head*


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Maybe it would've worked better if you titled the thread something a bit more relevant, like 'Is Christina Ricci hot or not?' But clearly that's asking a bit much from you, mouse  And I _am_ fancy. You're just jealous.

Also, before this thread I wasn't even sure who Christina Ricci was, now I'm developing an obsession with her.




























She is ridiculously gorgeous. I'm going to track her down and forcibly marry her. Only in a less rapey way than I worded that.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

She also looks like melon cat. Who, coincidentally, I have a crush on.


----------



## Knowla (Feb 23, 2010)

Thats good bec you probably have a better chance with melon cat.:b


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh leave her alone, in some photos she's quite cute...in a non lesbian way I mean


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I think she's pretty.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

You'll never turn me against my Ricci now, mouse.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

In profile she looks like a little girl. A pretty damn hot li-

No. No I'll just stop there. Let's just ignore that.




























Wait, what? She's only just taller than a bin? Or she only goes out with giants. Either option is fairly bleak for me. Well, I mean shortness has its advantages, but-

No. No I'll just stop there. Let's just ignore that.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

anymouse said:


> she does look like she's dating her personal trainer.. and like he's got some pituitary imbalance like anthony robbins or something..


bahahahahahaha

Ahhh. Mocking the guy who got to see her naked makes me feel better


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

kiirby said:


> In profile she looks like a little girl. A pretty damn hot li-
> 
> No. No I'll just stop there. Let's just ignore that.
> 
> ...


:rofl

I think she's gorgeous but that hairstyle (in the OP's first post) is so, so harsh I don't think it's a good look for any woman. No matter how beautiful she is.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

This thread makes me swoon so hard I feel light headed by the end of it.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I simply won't allow it.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Bad odd


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

kiirby said:


> She also looks like melon cat. Who, coincidentally, I have a crush on.


lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

anymouse said:


> aww she's one of those hideous sheeps with designer handbags as big as diaper bags and masochistic shoes and terrified armdogs. damn. well i didn't make this thread as a tribute to her anyways. i just really wanted to know how folks saw her.


Ugh. Well I had not seen this post until just now. My heart has been ripped in two, and then sliced into bitesize chunks and thrown to the vultures. It's a... tricci situation? She has stolen my humour, too. Alas, so be it.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

anymouse said:


> aww she's one of those hideous sheeps with designer handbags as big as diaper bags and masochistic shoes and terrified armdogs. damn. well i didn't make this thread as a tribute to her anyways. i just really wanted to know how folks saw her.


I can't stop laughing about her "terrified armdog" haha poor thing though it does look like it's in a chokehold.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

She does have odd features, but the first pic of her is probably the best one I've seen yet. The makeup artist must have minimized the negatives and highlighted the positives. I guess the black and white thing helps too.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Robot the Human said:


> She does have odd features, but the first pic of her is probably the best one I've seen yet. The makeup artist must have minimized the negatives and highlighted the positives. I guess the black and white thing helps too.


Would make a nice glossy. She IS pretty. Anyway, wouldn't YOU like to have such a nice picture of yourself? Yeah I put down good odd, because she doesn't particularly offend me, but I'm not a huge fan either. She's odd like Johnny Depp is odd. She never could escape The Adams Family type rolls. Maybe she didn't want to. I dunno.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

I guess I like this one. It hides her oddness, or at least the parts I don't like so much.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

Ah, sorry I didn't intend to criticize the first pic or anything. She looks pretty in the first one especially, but you are right about the accuracy.



sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Anyway, wouldn't YOU like to have such a nice picture of yourself?


Yep! Looking my best always feels good.  Especially new clothes of some kind. When women, normally, get all prettied up and have professional pics taken, we call those glamor shots around here. I guess that's probably a well known term.


----------



## pandabears (Oct 5, 2010)

GOOD
no one likes kirby. he's a doucher.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

anymouse said:


> you banned kiirby??!!!!


NOOO!!! :fallWHY????


----------



## pandabears (Oct 5, 2010)

by the way, christina ricci is hot. i'd do her.


----------



## pandabears (Oct 5, 2010)

LOL ummm he was joking

i don't really kate kirby, not even secretly.


----------



## pandabears (Oct 5, 2010)

umm, no...look, it was a joke. 
at least i thought it was. i wouldn't say that seriously. 

and i love cats! good god!


----------



## pandabears (Oct 5, 2010)

a RACIST cat-shaver at that!


----------



## pandabears (Oct 5, 2010)

i totally am, man.


----------



## pandabears (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## pandabears (Oct 5, 2010)

i appreciate your prayers. also ask if i can have a millions dollars.


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

I just finished watching Inception and I didn't think my mind could be even more obliterated at wtf is going on in general.

brb spinning a totem to realize whether this is reality or not.

EDIT: WE DEMAND AN EXPLANATION FOR THIS OUTRAGOUS BANNING, BTW.


----------



## pandabears (Oct 5, 2010)

Yeah, why all the banning?!


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

She does look kinda weird, but I always loved Christina Ricci.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

When I was little I had a crush on her from watching Casper. She is definitely hot. I'm shocked no ones mentioned that she looks eerily similar to Summer Glau, and Summer is super hot.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I think she's kinda creepy looking, to be honest.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Godless1 said:


>


Who is this and why do you feel the need to blaspheme in this holiest of holy threads by posting her picture in there. She does not look like Ricci. No one does. You will be smited.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I find her strangeness refreshing, definitely good odd for me. Plus, she acted in one of my favourite movies, so I could never call her bad odd, or hideous!


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Good odd. I never noticed it, but she reminds me a bit of a childhood friend of mine who I haven't seen in years.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Godless1 said:


> I'm shocked no ones mentioned that she looks eerily similar to Summer Glau, and Summer is super hot.












I rest my case.

Also, odd hot is so much better than mainstream hot. Numbers don't lie. :b

http://www.the-movie-times.com/thrsdir/ActorVS.cgi?cricci+mfox


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

:boogie, what do you call a winged unicorn? Unisus? Pegacorn?


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Riccicorn! :lol


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

anymouse said:


> ^ your combined lack of effort and also complete care have stunned me, truly.
> 
> seriously. you took so much care... and then didn't. i love it. *awaits more riccicorn*


Yeah, you'd think I was trying to be comical or ironic, but I just genuinely lack artistic talent. :b


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

I think I may have assumed Summer Glau was Christina Ricci at one point haha


----------

